
CPUcoin: Exclusive Interview with Sean Barger - crypto_guide
https://koinpost.com/cpucoin-exclusive-interview-sean-barger-on-decentralized-infrastructure-as-a-service-solution-o-create-a-new-sharing-economy-for-unutilized-cpu-gpu-power/
======
theamk
You can tell it’s a scam when there are loads of buzzwords and no technical
details.

